# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Meditech Sustanon 250

## Cranq

Hey everyone, was hoping to get some opinions of the authenticity of this product. There is warnings going around that fakes/counterfeit are on the market. I believe it is a counterfeit though has anyone had experience with meditech??

Thanks!!

----------


## BiggiC

i live in thailand the meditech brands i buy here are 100% and very good quality...

----------


## ilum4eva

Crang, hey mate did you end up testing out the meditech sus? if so how did you go?

----------


## EasyJ

Really wish this guy did a follow up post to let us know things went..

----------

